# Insurance to move other cars?



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm currently trying to win myself a valeting contract but if I did get the contract what insurance could I get to cover me moving other vehicles on site? It would also have to be comprehensive. 

I'm 22 and my current car insurance won't even touch me, also my some motortrade insurance won't cover me moving vehicles.

Any help/suggestions?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Speak to Shiny on here (coversure) they are really good


----------

